# quicken or somthing like



## cphily21 (Feb 15, 2006)

does it work if not what deos and how do most of you keep thinks in order


----------



## ShoerFast (Feb 15, 2006)

cphily21 said:


> does it work if not what deos and how do most of you keep thinks in order




I had ran Quicken , Home and Business, for a few years , but there are a few more options with Quick Books that you may want,,,,,, it will do everything you set it up to do!

Kevin


----------



## stoneland (Feb 15, 2006)

I have and use quick books. I would suggest that you have your accountant set it up for you if your computer illiterate like me.


----------



## Newfie (Feb 15, 2006)

Quickbooks Pro. Pricey but worth the money. A great way to track the loss of your investment.


----------



## Nickrosis (Feb 15, 2006)

Newfie said:


> Quickbooks Pro. Pricey but worth the money. A great way to track the loss of your investment.


LOL  

Do you find it customizable enough?


----------



## Newfie (Feb 16, 2006)

Nickrosis said:


> LOL
> 
> Do you find it customizable enough?




So far so good, although I don't ask it to jump through hoops for me. The d!cks just notified me that if I don't upgrade to 2006 then I won't be able to email invoices anymore.


----------



## Nickrosis (Feb 18, 2006)

My concern is that aside from wanting a much more aesthetically pleasing proposal and invoice output, we have different billing systems for different kinds of work - and even different sales people and clients. It's not so complicated to manage on paper/computer basis, but if I went with QuickBooks, I'd want to be able to do everything on screen.

Since it's all about job costing in our world, I would only get QuickBooks Premiere and opt for the Contractor installation. The cost for a 5-user pack is $1,399.95 (link). Or I can keep doing what I'm doing now - coding it myself! Painstaking, challenging, but it means you get exactly what you want. Ideally, I would use QuickBooks as a backbone and customize things off of that... Kinda late this year to buy something in February and try to migrate everything and train everyone for this coming season.  Especially with a lot of people set in their ways. Perhaps I can get a single user license and start the migration process over time, learn the product, then teach everyone how to use it later this year.


----------



## Nickrosis (Feb 21, 2006)

Was that a thread killer? I didn't mean it to be...


----------



## Newfie (Feb 21, 2006)

Better you kill the thread, than me. Although I've probably fixed that.


----------

